# Chip Pan Coolant Drain (for The G4003g)



## jjtgrinder (Dec 19, 2016)

The chip pan on a Grizzly G4003g doesn't come with a drain. When I setup the lathe, I did not install the center sheet metal panel.  I put a set of cheap plastic shelves under the center section.  I will let the drain "spill" into a plastic bucket through a 1-1/2" hole in the removable top of the bucket.  The bucket will sit on the back shelf under the lathe.  The coolant will be pumped by a pump which was designed to pump water in a small fountain. 

The focus of this post is installing a drain that can have a stopper and a chip strainer.  I found a standard drain at the local hardware store (they sell Orgill hardware).  They had a small strainer that fit inside the drain and allowed the stopper to be placed in the drain over the strainer. The strainer is removable.

When you install your lathe, seal around the lathe bed/chip pan interface to prevent leaking!  I use regular silicone sealant.


----------



## jjtgrinder (Dec 19, 2016)

After locating the hole position, I planned to drill a hole with a bi-metal hole saw and form a lip so the drain can mount flush and drain as well as possible.
The plan was to form the lip with a die arrangement which I made on the lathe from 2" cold rolled steel.

The first step was to sketch the profile I needed in the die.
View media item 95625
Sketch of the die shape I needed:
View media item 95627


----------



## jjtgrinder (Dec 19, 2016)

I wanted to make a die that was big enough to form the inner roll  and the lip recess all in one operation.  That would require a piece of round stock about 2-1/2" in diameter.  I had to used the existing on-hand material (2" cold-rolled).  For the upper male section and the lower female section (no trans-gender parts here) of the die, i made the general profile by simple machining and using a forming bit I ground.  I used a round file to touch up the surfaces. 

View media item 95628


----------



## dave2176 (Dec 20, 2016)

I like your die. I put a drain in mine as well. I found that small pieces of metal would get in the pump and plug the nozzle. Added a piece of rolled up scotch brite to the drain and it traps all the small stuff that was causing problems. 
Dave


----------



## jjtgrinder (Dec 20, 2016)

I drilled the hole then used only the die to form the "rolled" section at the edge of the hole.

I then made this backing plate and ring(2" galv pipe).
View media item 95629
The backing plate and die are used together to form the outer recess for the "lip".
View media item 95630
Fit is perfect.  Once I put some sealant under the lip and pull it down with the backing washer and nut, I'll have a good drain. 
View media item 95632
The hole, notice the roll at the edge and the recess for the drain lip:
View media item 95631


----------



## jjtgrinder (Dec 21, 2016)

Forming bit I used to achieve the female portion of the die.

View media item 95634


----------

